
Viscoelastic solid-repellent coatings:extreme water saving and global sanitation - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41893-019-0421-0.epdf?referrer_access_token=b3xodvJ2ks38xgPAAhXrgtRgN0jAjWel9jnR3ZoTv0N5Xw8IDd-Asry561MF3ivMZK1u_utbK8_AUGRTX0RH_-s10f9uIc-jsV2mLL47XfXUTtlxzOjm4R_aR0CZkYTvmlX6u7fO5oaH_O1RU0Ixtg-O7YrgZvZXkkXE369_LONGIfumOWEbms1IVsJI4UmVr7-dutndGfnekAw8uI3No_rEozWiXF62B2RTISVZpwtJuLQoNvFPJ-sFuUvLsAkfqQgW62Gjs04hGhZ7Eagpq0L1ZbkPzaeJTv2_M-Ni528FUlDu5KGy6Bd_gnHk4Bar&tracking_referrer=www.theguardian.com
======
bookofjoe
Dejargonized: "Scientists develop slippery toilet coating to stop poo
sticking"

[https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/nov/18/scientists-d...](https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/nov/18/scientists-
develop-slippery-toilet-coating-stop-poo-sticking)

